# Does self quarantining work?



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

I keep hearing about the necessity for self-quarantining or self-isolating, whatever you want to call it. I've been wondering how effective that is.

If I kept myself holed up in my apartment 24/7, never leaving the house, I would still be getting newspapers, mail, etc. delivered to my home. When food or medications ran out, I'd still have to go shopping, or have those things delivered to my door. Who knows how healthy the delivery person is, or what germs they might have on their clothing?  Who knows what life forms exist on the newspapers or mail?

If we cancelled all those things, I still have a small air stream coming into my apartment from the hallway outside. It's a part of the air venting system of my building. And of course, any time I opened a window, tiny particles of who-knows-what would be blowing in.

So, unless we locked ourselves into a sterile chamber, wearing a hazmat suit, having no contact whatever with the outside world, it seems to me that these steps are useless. All they probably do is reduce the opportunities for infection, but they don't really make us safe from it. A vaccine is probably the only thing that would really work.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2020)

To me, the idea behind self-quarantine is simply reducing the odds of exposure, the fewer people you come in close contact with the better the odds that you don't contract the virus and pass it on to others before symptoms appear.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2020)

I believe the thinking is that the less exposure people have to one another, the less opportunity this virus has to spread.

Will (mostly) isolating ourselves guarantee we won't get sick?  No.  But it will help.  Let's don't allow the demand for perfection to be the enemy of pretty good.


----------



## toffee (Mar 16, 2020)

yes iam for a week -- it all helps -apart from no outside contact ' its good idea in my book !


----------



## Judycat (Mar 16, 2020)

Unless you have crowds of people coming in and out of your house all day, you'll be fine. I noticed during the times when I wasn't working, going to school, or visiting someone in a hospital I did not pick up as much as a cold.  When I was doing all those things, however,  I caught everything that came along.


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2020)

When I think of self quarantine, I think of people who are positive for COVID-19 infecting others, so staying in would protect other people.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 17, 2020)

Simply stated - yes.


----------



## win231 (Mar 17, 2020)

My hearing is not good.  So, when I first heard the suggestion to "Self Isolate," I thought they said "Self Immolate."
My friend stopped me as I was filling the gas can.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 17, 2020)

I have an item for my knee I will go to Walmart tomorrow to pick up at that automatic pick up vendor machine. I can arrive at 6AM when they open and only a handful of people are there or sleep in and arrive when there is a crowd there. Common sense and when in doubt, wash it. Walmart has initiated a policy for a representative to key in the code on the touch pad for the customers using the vendor machine. I will use a pencil. NOTE: Remember if you are required to sign for something at a store or office ask how many people have touched the pen you are holding?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm staying home just to reduce my exposure. I have plenty of food and things to occupy my time. I'd rather enjoy myself than battling over a roll of toilet paper or a can of beans.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2020)

I have been a homebody for a long time and haven't caught the flu or even a cold in probably 30 years.  They say the coronavirus is more contagious than the flu, though. 

I do think laying low to oneself does help a lot.  I get deliveries and worry a bit about them, too.  So, I wash my hands and spray my packages with Lysol.  I'm hoping this will be somewhat effective. 

I am expecting a few large packages this week and I'm going to put them on a chair and let them sit awhile in case of germs.  Germs don't live outside the body for more than about 24 hours.  I will spray the boxes, too.

I have to go out to CVS for prescriptions about once a month or so and when I went tonight I avoided the people in the store by going down empty aisles when I saw them coming my way. 

I think just being careful will help.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 17, 2020)

@Ruthanne CVS is now delivering meds to your home Free, no delivery charge....I'll be using it soon.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 17, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I keep hearing about the necessity for self-quarantining or self-isolating, whatever you want to call it. I've been wondering how effective that is.
> 
> If I kept myself holed up in my apartment 24/7, never leaving the house, I would still be getting newspapers, mail, etc. delivered to my home. When food or medications ran out, I'd still have to go shopping, or have those things delivered to my door. Who knows how healthy the delivery person is, or what germs they might have on their clothing?  Who knows what life forms exist on the newspapers or mail?
> 
> ...


They're trying to reduce the spread by giving the virus less places to go. Less contact means more chances the virus has of dying out. It needs warm bodies and surfaces to survive and spread. You lessen that to almost nothing...it has nowhere to go eventually. The less contact available the more chance we have of surviving. That's the thinking of health officials. Don't give it anymore places to move into and take up residency. Also, vaccines are not a 100% guarantee of protection. The flu vaccines are proof of that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> @Ruthanne CVS is now delivering meds to your home Free, no delivery charge....I'll be using it soon.


I checked that out on my phone and they said it wasn't available to those with my insurance...but that was a few weeks ago.  Is this something new @PopsnTuff ?


----------



## win231 (Mar 17, 2020)

When they tell us to stay home, stay 6 feet from other people, etc. they're trying to show that they're helping & they have solutions.
_"Restaurant take out or delivery only."_  The virus can live on your delivery for 7-14 days or more.
They know those suggestions won't help, but they gotta say something; otherwise people will say, "What good are those "professionals?"
Much like another popular reassurance: _ "We are monitoring the situation," _ which is a way of making us think they're doing something about a problem, when they're really doing nothing at all.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> When they tell us to stay home, stay 6 feet from other people, etc. they're trying to show that they're helping & they have solutions.
> _"Restaurant take out or delivery only."_  The virus can live on your delivery for 7 days or more.
> They know those suggestions won't help, but they gotta say something; otherwise people will say, "What good are those "professionals?"
> Much like another popular reassurance: _ "We are monitoring the situation," _ which is a way of making us think they're doing something about a problem, when they're really doing nothing at all.


Exactly. If you're destined to get it you're gonna get it no matter what precautions you take because it is so highly contagious. But, the less contact the better. But, how many pandemics do we have at any given time? They probably don't know what to do and they're just doing their best to try to keep us safe. That's all they can really do. If a patient comes into our hospital tomorrow with this crap they will likely infect every single person in the lobby and anyone else that has to take care of them no matter what. Which means we may all get it. I am likely risking my life going to work every day or picking up my groceries outside the store. But I am willing to try to keep myself safe. If I get it, I get it. I figure it's in God's hands and not one thing I do or don't do is gonna change that. But they want to lessen contact in attempt to get ahead of it and try to keep it from continuing to spread. As I said, it's all they can do because they have no clue how to fix this.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> If you're destined to get it you're gonna get it no matter what precautions you take because it is so highly contagious.


I truly don't understand this fatalistic attitude.  Do people really believe that some of us are "destined" to catch this?  If so, why bother with any precautions?


----------



## gennie (Mar 18, 2020)

I don't see any need to over-think this.  If we have a choice to go out or stay in - stay in.  If we have a choice about bringing new people or items into your immediate surroundings -  don't. 

Otherwise, find a good book, get out the scrabble set, find an old movie on TV, crank up your computer and read the new jokes here ....... live your life as though you were carefree and snowbound.  

Get a simple daily overview of what is going on in the outside world and then turn the news off.   Knowing the hourly death count does nothing more than raise the anxiety level.  

Re-learn the simple art of amusing yourself


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 18, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I have an item for my knee I will go to Walmart tomorrow to pick up at that automatic pick up vendor machine. I can arrive at 6AM when they open and only a handful of people are there or sleep in and arrive when there is a crowd there. Common sense and when in doubt, wash it. Walmart has initiated a policy for a representative to key in the code on the touch pad for the customers using the vendor machine. I will use a pencil. NOTE: Remember if you are required to sign for something at a store or office ask how many people have touched the pen you are holding?


Or use your own pen.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 18, 2020)

We are staying home as much as possible. My Wed morning breakfast group has been cancelled, and my wife cancelled all of her gym activities at the same time. I have not been away from the house for five days now except for my walks in the neighborhood and the nearby woods. I am still sane, or at least as sane as I ever was. My wife and I will be spending a lot more time on the phone chatting with friends just to ward off social isolation.
This morning my wife set up home delivery with Publix Grocery Store here in town. Their website was not exactly user friendly, but she finally got it set up and placed an order. It remains to be seen how well it works.
We will still have to venture out for a few things.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 18, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I checked that out on my phone and they said it wasn't available to those with my insurance...but that was a few weeks ago.  Is this something new @PopsnTuff ?


Well I called the pharmacist directly and he never mentioned anything about insurance coverage....should be free to everyone.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 18, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Or use your own pen.



Before you show up at 6:00 AM, check whether the store is still going to be open at that hour.  I read that all Wal-Mart stores nationwide are not opening until 8:00 AM to accommodate store cleaning and restocking.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

At my pharmacy we have to use an electronic screen to sign with a pen attached to it. I was wondering how many sick people had been holding that pen. (Not just sick with coronavirus, sick with all kinds of diseases.)  I've been wearing latex gloves to the pharmacy and grocery store, then throwing them away as soon as I leave.


----------



## win231 (Mar 18, 2020)

Sunny said:


> At my pharmacy we have to use an electronic screen to sign with a pen attached to it. I was wondering how many sick people had been holding that pen. (Not just sick with coronavirus, sick with all kinds of diseases.)  I've been wearing latex gloves to the pharmacy and grocery store, then throwing them away as soon as I leave.


So.....all those gloves I saw on the ground today are YOURS!!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 19, 2020)

I wear gloves now when I pump gas.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 19, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I wear gloves now when I pump gas.


LOL, at the rate that I am NOT using gas, it will be many weeks before I refill my tank. My wife will probably need to refill her tank in about 3 weeks.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2020)

Pecos said:


> LOL, at the rate that I am NOT using gas, it will be many weeks before I refill my tank. My wife will probably need to refill her tank in about 3 weeks.


Ditto.  Plus we aren't driving anywhere while "self-isolating."


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I truly don't understand this fatalistic attitude.  Do people really believe that some of us are "destined" to catch this?  If so, why bother with any precautions?


I'm not trying to be fatalistic. I'm basically saying that right now, all we have is self isolation and hand washing as protective measures. That's no guarantee that we won't get it. Mainly all we have is hope and prayer. All the discussion and worrying isn't helping any of us. That's all I will say. I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I'm not trying to be fatalistic. I'm basically saying that right now, all we have is self isolation and hand washing as protective measures. That's no guarantee that we won't get it. Mainly all we have is hope and prayer. All the discussion and worrying isn't helping any of us. That's all I will say. I'm sorry if I offended anyone.



I'm not offended, I'm just surprised at how much of the "if I get it I get it" attitude persists. Not the best mindset for maintaining vigilance. 

The potential severity of this illness is being shouted from the rooftops, yet a couple of days ago FL beaches and bars were crowded, New Orleans was hopping, and social gatherings continued. Their selfishness will continue to spread this virus and lengthen the time the rest of us need to remain sequestered.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 20, 2020)

The whole idea behind self-quarantining/social distancing/self-isolation is to flatten the curve.  Basically what that means is to not only reduce the number of people with the virus, but even more importantly, to spread the contagion over a longer period of time.  
In epidemiology, the idea of slowing a virus' spread so that fewer people need to seek treatment at any given time is known as "flattening the curve." That's why we are all encouraged to follow "social distancing" guidelines 

Here's an excellent explanation of flattening the curve


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2020)

Ronni said:


> The whole idea behind self-quarantining/social distancing/self-isolation is to flatten the curve.  Basically what that means is to not only reduce the number of people with the virus, but even more importantly, to spread the contagion over a longer period of time.
> In epidemiology, the idea of slowing a virus' spread so that fewer people need to seek treatment at any given time is known as "flattening the curve." That's why we are all encouraged to follow "social distancing" guidelines
> 
> Here's an excellent explanation of flattening the curve


Yup.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 20, 2020)

I mean, the whole point of social distancing is simply to slow the spread of the virus.  There is no containment.  People are going to continue to get sick.  There is no way around that.  On a personal level I'm doing everything I reasonably can so that I am not one of them.  But I'm also being prudent so that I can do MY part in slowing the spread, so that even if *I* don't become ill, I can help prevent hospitals from being so overrun with sick people that there is no way to treat everyone, and so needless deaths occur for that reason.  

And I can only hope that OTHER people have a similar mindset, so that if *I* should end up in the hospital with this awful virus, there will be enough life saving equipment available to me because the hospital is not overrun with cases, that I will get the help I need.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

> The potential severity of this illness is being shouted from the rooftops, yet a couple of days ago FL beaches and bars were crowded, New Orleans was hopping, and social gatherings continued. Their selfishness will continue to spread this virus and lengthen the time the rest of us need to remain sequestered.



StarSong, I suspect that there are very few elderly people among the crowds still socializing in those places. Part of the reason is probably that the media keep telling us that it's a relatively mild illness for young people. Plus, they think they will live forever, anyway.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2020)

Sunny said:


> StarSong, I suspect that there are very few elderly people among the crowds still socializing in those places. Part of the reason is probably that the media keep telling us that it's a relatively mild illness for young people. Plus, they think they will live forever, anyway.


Probably true.  Still doesn't make it right.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'm not offended, I'm just surprised at how much of the "if I get it I get it" attitude persists. Not the best mindset for maintaining vigilance.
> 
> The potential severity of this illness is being shouted from the rooftops, yet a couple of days ago FL beaches and bars were crowded, New Orleans was hopping, and social gatherings continued. Their selfishness will continue to spread this virus and lengthen the time the rest of us need to remain sequestered.


That wasn't what I was saying at all. I'm sorry.


----------



## win231 (Mar 20, 2020)

After Amazon sent their employees home, they re-hired new employees at a $2.00/hr. increase.  LOL!....like the replacement employees are immune.


----------



## oldman (Mar 20, 2020)

I am no expert on these matters, but using common sense, I would think quarantining would work. If people don't mingle together and stay away from one another, the virus should not spread. That would include keeping all letters and packages and anything else that could be considered foreign to each of our households away and don't bring it in from the outside.


----------



## oldman (Mar 20, 2020)

Ronni said:


> The whole idea behind self-quarantining/social distancing/self-isolation is to flatten the curve.  Basically what that means is to not only reduce the number of people with the virus, but even more importantly, to spread the contagion over a longer period of time.
> In epidemiology, the idea of slowing a virus' spread so that fewer people need to seek treatment at any given time is known as "flattening the curve." That's why we are all encouraged to follow "social distancing" guidelines
> 
> Here's an excellent explanation of flattening the curve


I stopped at the bank this morning on the way home from work. There was sign at the Teller's area to "Walk up to the window, lay down your transaction and then step back over the black line," which is about 4 feet from the Teller's window. 

I thought, "Hey, good idea. for both of us, the Teller and me."


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 20, 2020)

oldman said:


> I stopped at the bank this morning on the way home from work. There was sign at the Teller's area to "Walk up to the window, lay down your transaction and then step back over the black line," which is about 4 feet from the Teller's window.
> 
> I thought, "Hey, good idea. for both of us, the Teller and me."


Our bank has gone to drive-thru service only.   Certain transactions can be made in the lobby but you must call for an appointment.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 20, 2020)

Long before our current virus came along I read the dirties thing in a doctors office was the pen at the check in window.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 20, 2020)

My senior dog needs to see the vet. He’s developed a cough that I am concerned is related to his heart enlarging. The office called me this morning to let me know that they will still see Tango but they do not want me to come into the office. They will come outside and take his carry crate from my car and then if I have the capability (I do) The Doc and I can  FaceTime as he conducts his exam.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 20, 2020)

I'll no longer have to tell people to stay away from me. No more chronic huggers. This is great!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2020)

oldman said:


> I am no expert on these matters, but using common sense, I would think quarantining would work. If people don't mingle together and stay away from one another, the virus should not spread. That would include keeping all letters and packages and anything else that could be considered foreign to each of our households away and don't bring it in from the outside.


Well ya gotta bring in the mail and packages so do as I do.....spray it down with disinfectant, let it sit for around 20 minutes, open it up, then wash your hands....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2020)

Ronni said:


> My senior dog needs to see the vet. He’s developed a cough that I am concerned is related to his heart enlarging. The office called me this morning to let me know that they will still see Tango but they do not want me to come into the office. They will come outside and take his carry crate from my car and then if I have the capability (I do) The Doc and I can  FaceTime as he conducts his exam.


That sounds so smart on the Vet and staff's part....this will start to become the new norm for office and vet visits I suspect.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 20, 2020)

They closed the beaches here and they are clearly marked as such. I checked the pier's web cam earlier and there are still a few people on the beach. 

Why do some people feel so entitled and think such things don't apply to them?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2020)

My husband and I decided last Friday to stay at home away from people unless absolutely necessary.  I still take my dog to the park daily, but don't get near people there if I don't want to.

We thought we might take advantage of take out or delivery foods before something weird happens to the local restaurants.  This way the food we have in the house will last longer. 

 A couple of days ago I went to a Chick-Fil-A drive up, paid with cash and told them to keep the change and the receipt, so there was little contact.  Today we signed up with GrubHub on our computer and had some food delivered from a Mexican restaurant, everything went smooth, order was correct and delivered on time.  We specified to ring the doorbell and leave package.

On March 30th, I have a dentist appointment to put in a permanent crown, right now I just have the temporary.  I'll play it by ear on that appointment.  If they call and cancel, that's fine, I can wait.  If they say the appt. is a go, then I'll probably be there.  I already paid, so the only contact will be with the dentist and his assistant.  Weird thing is, they both were taking planes to go on vacation the day of my temporary, one to Florida and one to Alabama and Florida afterwards.  I'm not paranoid, but I'd preferred if they didn't travel out of state by plane during this time. They give sunglasses to put on in the chair, I plan to bring my own so I don't have to handle or wear them.  Hopefully they'll both keep their masks on. 

I think it's wise to keep 'social distance' and avoid close contact with people for a while, still talk to neighbors and folks at the park, but keep a good distance.  Seems everyone is mindful of staying safe.  Hoping this will get under control and pass soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2020)

Ronni said:


> My senior dog needs to see the vet. He’s developed a cough that I am concerned is related to his heart enlarging. The office called me this morning to let me know that they will still see Tango but they do not want me to come into the office. They will come outside and take his carry crate from my car and then if I have the capability (I do) The Doc and I can  FaceTime as he conducts his exam.


Great that your vet is doing that, wishing the best for your Tango and hope the cough isn't a sign of something very serious.  

My dog will need heartworm test and meds before May, hoping I can work around having to bring him in...we'll see how they're doing things by then.  I never did facetime, but I guess I'll learn if I have to.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I wear gloves now when I pump gas.


I haven't needed gas yet, but will have to go next week.  I have nitrile gloves that I'll wear to the station, good idea.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 20, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I wear gloves now when I pump gas.


I refuse to pump gas....living in NJ we don't pump gas....where we are in the South, I  refuse to pump gas...My husband pumps gas...


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 20, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Thats a wonderful thing for you . . to have a husband.


I have a husband AND I pump my own gas!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> After Amazon sent their employees home, they re-hired new employees at a $2.00/hr. increase.  LOL!


Do you have a link for this info?   I find this extremely hard to believe.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 20, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> My husband and I decided last Friday to stay at home away from people unless absolutely necessary.  I still take my dog to the park daily, but don't get near people there if I don't want to.
> 
> We thought we might take advantage of take out or delivery foods before something weird happens to the local restaurants.  This way the food we have in the house will last longer.
> 
> ...


We are pretty much the same, except we have to keep tabs on my little MIL across town.  I wish we could bring her here but we don't have a bedroom or a full bath downstairs.  We are still trying to figure out how to best deal with that.

We had dinner delivered from Outback a couple of days ago, but I'm thinking that will be the last time for a while.  The whole time I was eating, I kept wondering what might possibly be in that food.  (Even after wiping down the styrofoam containers with a lysol wipe.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> We are pretty much the same, except we have to keep tabs on my little MIL across town.  I wish we could bring her here but we don't have a bedroom or a full bath downstairs.  We are still trying to figure out how to best deal with that.
> 
> We had dinner delivered from Outback a couple of days ago, but I'm thinking that will be the last time for a while.  The whole time I was eating, I kept wondering what might possibly be in that food.  (Even after wiping down the styrofoam containers with a lysol wipe.)


I heard it was most likely to spread on hard surfaces, not cardboard, plastics or foam.  My husband did say while we were eating our smothered chili rellenos today, that he wondered if anyone sneezed in them.  I haven't been wiping down containers or boxes, had two boxes of vitamins delivered by UPS today, but I wipe down the table and counters often that have touched these things and wash my hands a lot.

Hope your MIL stays healthy, I imagine it is a challenge for you to keep an eye out and take care of her.  Hope you and hubby can make things work out for the best.  We have an Outback by us, but my husband makes really good steaks and we have some in the freezer.  I would order a couple of orders of their coconut shrimp though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I'm not trying to be fatalistic. I'm basically saying that right now, all we have is self isolation and hand washing as protective measures. That's no guarantee that we won't get it. Mainly all we have is hope and prayer. All the discussion and worrying isn't helping any of us. That's all I will say. I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


@MarciKS I think it's wise to keep our distance right now and stay away from crowds.  Those with compromised immune systems should be especially careful and stay home for sure.  I probably will go to the store again in the future, but only if absolutely necessary.  We always have food on hand in the freezer and pantry, so we were sitting pretty well without having to 'panic buy', even in the TP area. 

A couple I often say hello to in the park both have colds now, the husband said he also had a cough, but said he saw the doctor and it was not a problem.  You know I kept my distance, although my dog greeted them on his retractable leash and the woman gave him lots of pets as usual.  I'm doing what I think is best, probably trying to protect my husband from getting sick more than myself, since he's been staying home for a long time now for leg problems.  I'll be the carrier if we both get sick.  I'm basically a positive thinker and try to look on the bright side and hope for the best....while being cautious.  I still take my vitamins and supplements daily, and force my husband to take some too.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 20, 2020)

My local Post Office has a sign on the door requesting everyone stay a minimum of six feet from any other person.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2020)

@SeaBreeze:
"I think it's wise to keep our distance right now and stay away from crowds"

I understand that. I wasn't saying that we shouldn't.


----------



## win231 (Mar 20, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Do you have a link for this info?   I find this extremely hard to believe.


The spokesman or president or manager talked about it on the news this morning.


----------



## grahamg (Mar 20, 2020)

Our military cannot self isolate can they?

Troops have to congregate, and train every day to do their jobs, or learn skills. I'm sure there are very strict rules being applied, and of course they will be on standby to assist the police or other emergency services, and I guess they could be deliberately kept away from their own families for  long [eriods to prevent them becoming infected that way.


----------



## win231 (Mar 20, 2020)

Today, I was picking up food for people at Whole Foods.  While I was in line at the cashier, an employee said to us:  "Guys, we need you to be 6 feet apart."
I asked him, "How do we hand our money to the cashier from 6 feet away?"  He just laughed & said the Health Dept. can close us down if we don't comply.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2020)

We created a bit of an informal shopping co-op with our son, daughter and neighbor.  share what you've got that's plentiful and check with others before shopping to see who needs what.  Son & daughter live fairly close by.  

In our group nobody is too busy to drive over to drop off some things and pick up others. We're all welcoming a change in scenery and the chance to meet in driveways, swap items, visit for a while, and maintain social distance.

A lot more people are walking our neighborhood. From 6-10 feet away we're all chatting, waving, visiting, and connecting. 

Every cloud has a silver lining. Even this one.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 21, 2020)

One thing I have noticed this week with children being out of school is that all the neighborhood kids are still running and playing TOGETHER.   Did these ignorant parents not get the memo???  I watch from my window and try to MMOB, but really.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> One thing I have noticed this week with children being out of school is that all the neighborhood kids are still running and playing TOGETHER.   Did these ignorant parents not get the memo???  I watch from my window and try to MMOB, but really.


Wow!  Not where I live.  Families walk the neighborhood together, but cluster together as a unit, waving and chatting with others from at least 10 feet away.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> The spokesman or president or manager talked about it on the news this morning.


That's not a link.  That's hearsay.  Order in the court!


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

Pepper said:


> That's not a link.  That's hearsay.  Order in the court!


OK, Ms. F. Lee Bailey.  Ya got me.  I made it up.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> OK, Ms. F. Lee Bailey.  Ya got me.  I made it up.


You need to verify "facts" before spouting off.  The fact is, Amazon has given all their workers a $2/hr raise and pay double time for overtime instead of time and a half.  In addition, they are hiring 100,000 more warehouse workers to keep up with demand.  It has been reported in all the major news outlets.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 22, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Wow!  Not where I live.  Families walk the neighborhood together, but cluster together as a unit, waving and chatting with others from at least 10 feet away.


I was "that woman" yesterday and called all the major TV network stations in Houston, plus the Houston Chronicle.  I don't know why people have to be TOLD how "self-isolation" works but apparently they need step-by-step instructions.  I hope the local news will add this to their never-ending "tips" for dealing with the situation.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 22, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I was "that woman" yesterday and called all the major TV network stations in Houston, plus the Houston Chronicle.  I don't know why people have to be TOLD how "self-isolation" works but apparently they need step-by-step instructions.  I hope the local news will add this to their never-ending "tips" for dealing with the situation.



I think that it's taking time for some people to adjust to the nuances of distancing and self isolation.  I had a conversation with one of my best friends just yesterday, a senior like me, whose grandchild was out playing with her significant others grandkids.  I was telling her how much I miss hugs and we were commiserating because she's a very tactile woman too.  When I said how hard it is to stop myself from hugging the grands she had to kick herself because she hadn't even thought that way about her granddaughter, and said that she was being really careful about keeping herself sanitized.  I reminded her that she and her SO like Ron and me are in the high risk category and so she needs to protect HERSELF even more than protecting those she loves!!!  

She kept saying "What was I thinking???" as she berated herself! 

She is an intelligent, highly educated woman who has been taking this threat very, very seriously, stopped going in to work long before there were mandates or encouragements about that, and yet is indiscriminately going around hugging her granddaughter, son, her SO's grandkids etc.  because they're "family so they're safe" is the way she had been thinking.  

Not anymore, thankfully.  But I repeat, there are habits relating to interaction with others that are JUST as hard to break as not touching your face, y'know?


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> You need to verify "facts" before spouting off.  The fact is, Amazon has given all their workers a $2/hr raise and pay double time for overtime instead of time and a half.  In addition, they are hiring 100,000 more warehouse workers to keep up with demand.  It has been reported in all the major news outlets.


Reading wasn't one of your strong subjects.  I didn't say Amazon doesn't treat their employees well; I said they hired new employees to replace the ones who are staying home.  How would that prevent the spread of the virus when the new employees would be just as likely to get the virus?


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 22, 2020)

We never got sick or died from years of using public phones. Can you imagine how many germs were on those especially during the flu seasons?


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 22, 2020)

*I think it does....even if we are not symptomatic TODAY, does not mean we are not carrying the virus.  I did go out on a Social distance walk with a neighbor...our streets are narrow, so we walked across the street from each other. She was walking her dog, and we still could have a nice conversation.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> Reading wasn't one of your strong subjects.  I didn't say Amazon doesn't treat their employees well; I said they hired new employees to replace the ones who are staying home.  How would that prevent the spread of the virus when the new employees would be just as likely to get the virus?


Amazon only sent home the admin/clerical workers who CAN work from home.  They are not being "replaced."   Now they are hiring more warehouse workers, drivers, etc. to handle the load.    Watch and learn.






FYI--only people losing arguments stoop to insults.


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Amazon only sent home the admin/clerical workers who CAN work from home.  They are not being "replaced."   Now they are hiring more warehouse workers, drivers, etc. to handle the load.    Watch and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I learned about people stooping to insults from your post about "spouting off."


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> When they tell us to stay home, stay 6 feet from other people, etc. they're trying to show that they're helping & they have solutions.
> _"Restaurant take out or delivery only."_  The virus can live on your delivery for 7-14 days or more.
> They know those suggestions won't help, but they gotta say something; otherwise people will say, "What good are those "professionals?"
> Much like another popular reassurance: _ "We are monitoring the situation," _ which is a way of making us think they're doing something about a problem, when they're really doing nothing at all.


Pardon me win but the virus does not live on deliveries for 7 to 14 days and I don't know where you get that information from but it is not true.


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Pardon me win but the virus does not live on deliveries for 7 to 14 days and I don't know where you get that information from but it is not true.


That's what one of the doctors said during one of their "informative" news updates.
They also said "It depends on the surface.  On a cardboard box, the virus can live much longer than on a smooth surface."
Well, I don't believe everything they say because I don't think they know very much about it.  They just throw things out to sound knowledgeable.


----------

